# Rear view camera



## hobby_guy (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi I have a camera from the cars that when your parking you see everything so my question is can I power this little camera with battery and what kind can I use to power it I want to use this for my backyard security cam since is waterproof. Thanks for your time and the specification for the camera are here.
It has three columns.
Power. 110mA. 110mA. 60mA
Consumption Max 300mA with IR on. Same. Same
Power supply. 12V/24V. Same. Same

:smile:


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi hobbyguy


As long as the external power supply specs match the camera's it should power it up without a problem.


----------

